# Test drove a Ford Focus, Chevy Sonic and Chevy Cruze



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

The Cruze's rear view mirror, properly adjusted, covers the entire rear window. The rear headsets are removable but it's a 2-handed operation.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw an SFE Focus the other day. My god it's ugly...they took a reasonably good-looking car and COMPLETELY RUINED IT. They all kinda look cheap unless it's the Titanium edition. I will give them that they're fun to drive, just like the older Foci(?) were.

I hate the Sonic's interior, and the Civic dual-dash layout just annoys me. They're both like driving a video game.

The Elantra's interior is a very nice place to be, as is the 1LT Cruze. Something about the Elantra's driving dynamics just made it feel kinda mundane to drive, though. Both companies paid great attention to detail on interiors that have never been that great previously. I came from a fully-decked out leather interior car, and aside from the heated seats, I do not miss the leather.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

coinneach said:


> The Cruze's rear view mirror, properly adjusted, covers the entire rear window. The rear headsets are removable but it's a 2-handed operation.


That would help the rear view visibility. My Balt has an easier view out back



jblackburn said:


> I saw an SFE Focus the other day. My god it's ugly...they took a reasonably good-looking car and COMPLETELY RUINED IT. They all kinda look cheap unless it's the Titanium edition. I will give them that they're fun to drive, just like the older Foci(?) were.
> 
> I hate the Sonic's interior, and the Civic dual-dash layout just annoys me. They're both like driving a video game.
> 
> The Elantra's interior is a very nice place to be, as is the 1LT Cruze. Something about the Elantra's driving dynamics just made it feel kinda mundane to drive, though. Both companies paid great attention to detail on interiors that have never been that great previously. I came from a fully-decked out leather interior car, and aside from the heated seats, I do not miss the leather.


The Focus front end really needs help. That black plastic is awful. I was also surprised that the Sonic headlights aren't covered with glass, it would look much better, IMO


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hey Steve, if you think you had issues with your Cobalt front end, don't buy a Focus. The new cars uses a very similar if not the same rear suspension setup of the old car. We replace the rear upper and lower control arms on these on a regular basis. On some with as little as 70,000kms. 

The interior of the Focus uses material that are on par with the Cruze. But you are certainly correct that it feels cramped in there. The doors also sound super cheap when you shut them. 

I've tried the Elantra as well. First impression was the inner door handle plastic creaking as I shut the door. Interior materials are not equal to Focus and Cruze. I wouldn't buy an Elantra simply because I have no faith in the product. Too many problems too early in life for so many of my customers that own Hyundai products. I've never seen Hyundai honour their super-duper powertrain warranty after the 5th year either. I've had a couple customers try and ended up being denied for whatever best excuse Hyundai could come up with. The funniest thing is I've read comparison on the 3 together and the author mentions the torsion beam setup in the rear of the Cruze. Yet the Elantra has a cheaper torsion beam setup out back and it's never mentioned. 

Also been in several new Civics and they are not as bad as they seem. The interior does seem a step down from our 2009 but it's still the same engine and trans in it. It's certainly going to be more reliable than the Elantra or Focus. Most likely the Cruze as well. Nowhere near as fun to drive as a Cruze though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> I hate the Sonic's interior, and the Civic dual-dash layout just annoys me. They're both like driving a video game.


Look at the targeted demographic for these two cars - teens and young 20 somethings. This is the age group that grew up on video games.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I have not driven a Focus, however my son has and talked trash about the way it drove. I trust my sons opinion as he has a 2009 BMW 328i 6M and previously owned a 2004 SAAB 9-3 2.0T 5M. He tested a Focus and a Sonic, helping his girlfriend shop for a new car. If I recall he said it was near impossible to get a Focus with a manual trans. They liked the Sonic LT 1.4T 6M way better than the Focus and she signed the papers for it and took it home. I've owned Ford's in the 1970's and 1980's - had numerous quality issues - so I am kinda turned off by Ford.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Look at the targeted demographic for these two cars - teens and young 20 somethings. This is the age group that grew up on video games.


I'm "of" that generation in my mid-twenties. The Sonic I'd agree with; Civics are owned by many young couples and single parents in their late 20's-mid 30's though - not exactly that demographic. While I do like the digital speedo read-out in the Cruze, the one in the Civic just feels like you're driving a cross between a spaceship and a 1985 Taurus with the HUGE digital green numbers. 

Some people say the Cruze is a little conservative in its styling and interior/dash layout. Auto magazines in particular seem to say that it's "boring and too conservative" and cars like the Elantra and Focus have "dazzling" style. I happen to think they did a great job blending a little bit of technology with good looks. Then again, I happened to love the way my Volvo looked even though it was a box. I grew up with older cars and believe they look better than most on the market today. But some great engineering went into the little Cruze (and some things were overlooked in the QC department), but I was genuinely surprised when I drove it and found a great small car...from GM!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

At 19 year old in 59, got all dressed up and a Rolls dealer let me sit in one and play with the buttons with an all white new Rolls with tan leather interior. But with $9,000 sticker price was out of the question for me at the time. Really liked that car.

So did get an all white 2012 2LT with tan leather interior, it is a classy looking car, and both my wife and I love it. But this doesn't mean you will like it. This is a question of taste, we both feel the seats are very comfortable, and while I thought electrically heated seats was a joke, use them frequently. Good therapy for my worn out back I really love the manual transmission in this car, have to put that near the top from all MT vehicles I have driven since the 30's that also includes a lot of German and British sports cars.

But this is just my worthless opinion. Key selling feature of the Elantra is that 60K five year bumper to bumper warranty. But outside of having to drive 200 miles for good service, never cared much for the nearest 45 mile away dealer for service. Another claim to fame with the Elantra was the lack of those U shaped trunk hinges the Cruze still has, but really has never been a problem for me. Would be nice if Cruze copied that not patented.

In carry large stuff, not too large, have a motorhome or a utility trailer for that. But recently with buying large stuff, store are offering free delivery. This doesn't happen every day for us. Filling the tank is a lot more frequent. We are averaging 38 mpg for mixed driving.

Servicing is an important factor, since I have know the Gross's for forty years now, both his dad and son. Servicing has never been an issue. Certainly can read about many complaints on this issue. A disconnected USB connector was done instantly. With that recent PS rack replacement, no arguments, well I actually kind of argued against it. Workmanship was excellent.

Also test drove a number of different cars, getting $7,000 a brand new loaded 2011 Honda Accord was tempting, but to me, a plain Jane kind of car and didn't want another black car with a gray interior. Focus? Wife and I both hated having our heads pointed down to the floor with their unadjustable head restrains. Salesman said, buyers remove those. That would be nice if rear ended and trying to collect a claim with broken necks.

Son married into a all Ford family, and since I can repair cars, seem to get stuck with those, hate their brakes, the way they mount struts, that crazy subframe design. End up with bleeding hands, way too tight, and can't even use timing marks like others do for changing a timing belt. Have to buy special tools for that. Or lifting an engine to change a water pump. Started at 7:00 AM in the morning and was done at midnight for just a stupid water pump. GM is a bit more merciful in this respect.

Having $4,300 bucks on my old GM card helped, but with so many Chevy dealers around, still got seven quotes. Just showed that to Wayne, he knocked off another hundred from the lowest quote. But would pay more even at that because I know I would get could service.

Most are using those new crazy keys, goodbye 75 cent replacements, hate that, and wish I could disable those automatically door locks, hate that also.

Also hate ABS and getting robbed blind for a throwaway replacement unit, and if those valves seize up in the closed position, you don't have any brakes for those wheels. Nothing works on icy roads, have to know how to drive, for ABS even to work, need a dry spot for that one tire. Stupid in my opinion and experience, but the law. Same with the tire monitoring, if you are that dumb driving with a low tire and can't tell the difference in road and steering feel difference, should be taking the train instead. But would be okay if a replacement tire valve was two bucks. But 50 bucks for this made in China POS is outrageous, again the law. 

Power windows can be nice, but with AC, how often to you use them? Certainly not a convenience if you have to lower one to pay a toll booth in Illinois, roll it down and it doesn't come back up again. Had to drive 300 miles in a severe rain storm to get home, that was not a convenience.

What they can do for pennies is to put a hex on the motor shaft, a small button to be removed on the door panel and give you a crank in case that happens. If your battery dies on the road with window down, can't even roll the dang thing back up again so you can lock your car seeking for help. Not totally helpless, can still roll up a window with a crank, those rarely go bad. In my history, never. But sure had my share of problems with power windows. Left my Honda parked outdoors in sub zero weather, because of the cheapa%% non-plated thick strand plastic wire they used like every one else. The act of opening the door broke all those wires. Good thing the windows were up. But that was a major job, used neoprene plated small strand test lead wire, that would never break.

Then since OBD I with fuel pumps in the tank, another major problem that was minor replacing an engine driven pump in twenty minutes. Can't really use the argument about an access plate, either use plastic that breaks or steel that is rusted shut. Would have to drop the tank anyway to replace all those pieces of crap. Then as much as 450 bucks for a new POS fuel pump. Again, highway robbery, and with evaporative mandatory, have to replace three lines instead of one.

Least with a new Cruze, free of this for now, and the next 31,500 miles. Ha, if I am still alive then, may just buy a new one.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

My plans were to buy the Ford Focus. I liked the looks of the Focus hatchback, but was going with the Sedan. That is until i took it for the test drive, and by chance swung by the house. I opened the trunk.. looked .. decided to try fitting my hockey bag in it, no luck. Took it back to the dealer, told em it just won't do and headed over the the chevy dealer. I liked the ford radios better, but was having a hard time matching the color, to the SE .. SEL Titanium, that included my radio. each level had its own colors was rather mind knumbing. So ended up just going with the cruze, as i was able to get everything i wanted.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

wstadnick said:


> My plans were to buy the Ford Focus. I liked the looks of the Focus hatchback, but was going with the Sedan. That is until i took it for the test drive, and by chance swung by the house. I opened the trunk.. looked .. decided to try fitting my hockey bag in it, no luck. Took it back to the dealer, told em it just won't do and headed over the the chevy dealer. I liked the ford radios better, but was having a hard time matching the color, to the SE .. SEL Titanium, that included my radio. each level had its own colors was rather mind knumbing. So ended up just going with the cruze, as i was able to get everything i wanted.


Good thought to check your gear in the trunk.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

steve333 said:


> I may test drive a Elantra next.....


Note that the rear seat of Elantra has 1 inch more shoulder room(greatest of all cars having an EPA highway rating of 40mpg) than Cruze, altho Elantra is one inch less in exterior width(easier to park & move in traffic) than Cruze . The Elantra automatic has many complaints of low mpg, so stay with the 6 speed manual, if you can find it. The hatchback Elantra has more rear seat headroom than the Elantra sedan. Tho Elantra doesn't have the mpg of the Eco Cruze, the Elantra is much lighter. Thus, Elantra mpg should be much less of an issue in stop&go traffic, hilly cities & especially on high mountain roads of greatly varying altitudes. The Elantra is simpler & should have less of a future in repair shops. Kia & Hyundai's five year 60,000 mile bumper-to-bumper & 10 year 100,000 mile drivetrain warranties, forced Chevy & others into longer warranty periods because Hyundai was still making lots of money, even with lengthy warranties. Of course, Chevy still doesn't match Hyundai or Kia. My wife & I are miffed that we haven't been able to use her 2008 Accent's warranty in 60,000 miles & fear the 100,000 mile drive train warranty will similarly be unused. Wow! Her Accent still doesn't have 1 squeak, creak or rattle. With the use of 100% pure(ethanol-free) gasoline, the engine is smoother, quieter, has more power AND MORE MPG than ever. 

Yeah, the Elantra is beautiful & will be years from now, even tho other auto manufacturers preach that the Hyundai stable will not age gracefully. With the coming of the hatchback AND coupe, the Elantra is filling the needs of higher percentages of people, too.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would test drive the Elantra mainly out of curiosity. The roads are bad around me and the Cruze is known to have better ride quality.
The chances of me giving up my 3grand in GM Card points is slim, another car would have to blow me away.
The Civic if interior is redesigned is really the only other option.


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

steve333 said:


> I would test drive the Elantra mainly out of curiosity.
> The chances of me giving up my 3grand in GM Card points is slim.......


Is there anyway to sell GM Card points if you did find a car you liked better than the Cruze. I hate how points & bonus's are given to tie you to a company to restrict your choices, instead of lowering prices to all customers.


----------



## Skraeling (May 30, 2012)

litesong said:


> Is there anyway to sell GM Card points if you did find a car you liked better than the Cruze. I hate how points & bonus's are given to tie you to a company to restrict your choices, instead of lowering prices to all customers.


Its not like you have to use the bonus's and points... its called an incentive not, everyone benefits.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

You would have to purchase the vehicle, but only for a direct relative like a spouse or child to avoid them paying additional sales tax on it if in Wisconsin or whatever your state laws are. Then just transfer the title to them, ha, and don't forget to collect the money you laid out to buy that vehicle.

Checked into this when my son was asking me if he could use my credits, just check with your dealer, they contact GMCard for the rules.

Have to say the South Korean quality has increased drastically over the last few years. Topping the top Japanese companies that have resorted to outsourcing getting more and more greedy and even starving their own people.

Surprised that after we defended the South Koreans for the last 60 years haven't made them a state yet. Then we could say, made in the USA that was famous at one time.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

litesong said:


> Is there anyway to sell GM Card points if you did find a car you liked better than the Cruze. I hate how points & bonus's are given to tie you to a company to restrict your choices, instead of lowering prices to all customers.


You have to use them on a GM car. You can use them for a relative but they have to live at the same address.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I didn't like the Focus or the new Elantra when test-driving them. The new Elantra felt cheap, and was very unsorted on the rough roads around the Hyundai dealer. I also couldn't see out the rear window. Between the awful dynamics and the lack of visibility, I passed. The Focus went decently, but didn't handle that well. I also found the interior maddeningly complex. But that's me.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

coinneach said:


> The Cruze's rear view mirror, properly adjusted, covers the entire rear window. The rear headsets are removable but it's a 2-handed operation.


I also just noticed that the rear window on my Balt is wider than the others, I guess thats why the rear view mirror is wider. Cars nowadays are built for looks first, I would rather have the visibility.



sciphi said:


> I didn't like the Focus or the new Elantra when test-driving them. The new Elantra felt cheap, and was very unsorted on the rough roads around the Hyundai dealer. I also couldn't see out the rear window. Between the awful dynamics and the lack of visibility, I passed. The Focus went decently, but didn't handle that well. I also found the interior maddeningly complex. But that's me.


You just saved me a test drive. Rough roads galore by me and if the rear visibility is worse than the Focus than thats the end of that.
Now, to wait and see what they do with the Civic or just take the plunge on a Cruze-2012 or 2013 though, not sure which way to go. I really don't like the pics of the new fog lights that are floating around for the 2013 plus I haven't heard about any other improvements. If I want the 2012 and the features I want I'd have to act a little earlier than I wanted.

One other thing-when the salesman put on the fan set on cold it blew out ultra hot air. I know it takes a while for A/C to kick in but it was 70 degrees outside and the air felt like the heater was on. My Balt will blow out lukewarm air if its warm outside until the A/C kicks in but nothing like that!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

I was able to use my brothers GM dollars. I understood the dollars were transferable since we have the same last name, it did not matter he lived in another county. I believe he had to make me an authorized user on his card/account. Between the GM dollars, my Pontiac owners incentive and USAA discount and rebate, I got four thousand off the price of my 2011 Cruze ECO 6M.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I didn't like the Focus or the new Elantra when test-driving them. The new Elantra felt cheap, and was very unsorted on the rough roads around the Hyundai dealer. I also couldn't see out the rear window. Between the awful dynamics and the lack of visibility, I passed. The Focus went decently, but didn't handle that well. I also found the interior maddeningly complex. But that's me.


I assume this wasn't you then :1poke:


Make : CHEVROLET
Model : CRUZE
Year : 2011
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS LLC
 Crash : No
Fire : No
Number of Injuries: 0
ODI ID Number : 10396863
Number of Deaths: 0
 VIN : Not Available
 Component: EQUIPMENT
 Summary: 
WHILE TEST DRIVING THE NEW 2011 CHEVY CRUZE I NOTICED THAT THE WINDSHIELD IS VERY SMALL AND THE REARVIEW MIRROR BLOCKS THE DRIVERS VIEW IM AND AVG 5'6 AND I COULD NOT SEE VERY WELL AT ALL . WHEN I TOLD THE DEALER ABOUT IT I WAS ENCOURAGED TO MOVE ON TOP ANOTHER VEHICLE IF I DIDN'T LIKE IT. I FEEL THIS ITS A SAFETY HAZARD . *TR
  

I can't believe someone actually filed this complaint. Not everyone can see out of every car.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

No one talks about test driving a mitsubishi brand like the lancer etc. The cars but be that awful i know i owned two of them before my Cruze.


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

or the dart, or the fiesta compared to the sonic?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

This is what's called a spam bot. Notice the two posts by that user with a hyperlink in the middle and a bunch of text that ALMOST comes off as English, but makes no sense.


----------



## Southpaw802 (Mar 22, 2013)

cronyjabrony said:


> or the dart, or the fiesta compared to the sonic?


I test drove the Dart. The manual shifted really smooth and the breaks were very responsive. I almost bought it but didn't get the deal I wanted so I went with the Cruze after stumbling on it while looking at the Sonic. The Sonic would have been too small and I didn't like the interior. I like the Cruze more and more every day. I like the front end and the interior is very nice. I love the Dart rear end design but overall something about the Dart has a cheap look to it.


----------



## weimerrj (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought a Cruze partly because I couldn't get a 6M Focus (not offered), and I wasn't willing to get Japanese (due to various styling issues) or go to Korean without first checking American brands. The Cruze (eco) had everything I needed in an attractive package, first. The Dart wasn't available then, so that was a no-go. I would have checked it out.

I'm not sorry in the least. It's a great car for my needs.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm going to test drive a VW Golf this week


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> I'm going to test drive a VW Golf this week


Let us know how the test drive went.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I definitely will


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Out of curiosity has anyone test drove a 2014 KIA Forte?


----------



## npaggett (Mar 30, 2013)

Before I bought my Cruze, I attempted to drive a Sonic. It did not appear to be that much small from the outside. When I sat in the front seat with the salesman in passenger I felt like he was sitting on my lap. It was tiny and horrific. I can't even say anything else about it because I couldn't get myself to even leave the parking lot.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

I test drove a 4 door VW Golf today. I sat in the 2 door but the door is too wide and heavy.
First impressions:
1. The seats are very comfortable, the most comfortable out of all the Compacts I have driven so far. There are lumbar controls (you listening, GM? Of course not, go back to what you were doing), the seats are wide and deep and the seat back cradles your back. Unfortunately the only color you can get is black, and no leather option.
2. The Dash is simple yet attractive and the controls were where they should be. The steering wheel was a good size with control functions located logically. 
3. Biggest issue I have is the center console, which juts out so much my knee rubs against it and it's impossible to find a comfortable position for my right leg. This may be a deal breaker.
4. I hate the little turn signal stalk that the Focus also has. I guess it's a European thing but I don't like them at all.

Driving Impression:
1. Not fast off the line I found the gas pedal a little difficult to depress but once up to speed it was fine.
2. Brakes are good but there was some noise coming from them (maybe from sitting a while).
3. Handling was very good with no surprises.
4. Took bumps well for a Compact. Not as good as the Cruze and Impreza, but still good.

Afterwards I went straight to the Subaru dealer to drive the Impreza again.
The Impreza has good seats as well but no lumbar controls and the seat back was too narrow.
The Dash is simple and attractive, personally my favorite with the Golf a close second.
The Subaru has the opposite effect off the line-any touch on the gas pedal gets the car moving which with my big feet means it is a little difficult to drive smoothly
Handling was second to the Golf, ride quality was second to the Cruze. Brakes were very good.
Side view mirror is located on the door, which looks awful.

So, I'm still torn about what to buy. There is something about each car that bothers me. I am going to test drive the Ford Focus again tomorrow and see if it feels cramped like I thought the first time.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> I test drove a 4 door VW Golf today. I sat in the 2 door but the door is too wide and heavy.
> First impressions:
> 1. The seats are very comfortable, the most comfortable out of all the Compacts I have driven so far. There are lumbar controls (you listening, GM? Of course not, go back to what you were doing), the seats are wide and deep and the seat back cradles your back. Unfortunately the only color you can get is black, and no leather option.
> 2. The Dash is simple yet attractive and the controls were where they should be. The steering wheel was a good size with control functions located logically.
> ...


Ever thought about test driving a 2014 KIA Forte?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Ever thought about test driving a 2014 KIA Forte?


I have, I don't think they have them yet. The thing that makes me nervous about it is the Korean makes tend to have more toxic interiors



2013Cruze said:


> Thanks for the review.


Anytime


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> I have, I don't think they have them yet. The thing that makes me nervous about it is the Korean makes tend to have more toxic interiors
> 
> 
> 
> Anytime


From the commercials the 2014 KIA Forte the interior looks nice I might go take at look at one when I get a chance.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> From the commercials the 2014 KIA Forte the interior looks nice I might go take at look at one when I get a chance.


Did they make any changes from 2012? The ones I test drove had very touchy throttles, ampls road noise, and minimal head room with the seat all the way down. The dash also felt like a aolid sheet of cheap plastic.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Did they make any changes from 2012? The ones I test drove had very touchy throttles, ampls road noise, and minimal head room with the seat all the way down. The dash also felt like a aolid sheet of cheap plastic.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


From what little I've look up on the Internet it's an all new design.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> From the commercials the 2014 KIA Forte the interior looks nice I might go take at look at one when I get a chance.


I will too. I do want a car with good resale value though in case I want to trade it in in 2 years if I like the Cruze remodel


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> I will too. I do want a car with good resale value though in case I want to trade it in in 2 years if I like the Cruze remodel


I looked it up a fully loaded 2014 KIA Forte with the 2.0 175HP MSRP is 25,500.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't know though if I could ever see myself trading my Cruze in for a KIA though.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> I looked it up a fully loaded 2014 KIA Forte with the 2.0 175HP MSRP is 25,500.


No way i would pay that much for a Compact


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> No way i would pay that much for a Compact


2014 Kia Forte base price is 18,500 to 25,500 fully loaded.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Steve333 what trim of focus are you going to test drive?


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Steve333 what trim of focus are you going to test drive?


Whichever one has no touchscreen and as little tech crap as possible, with an automatic. probably the sedan


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Whichever one has no touchscreen and as little tech crap as possible, with an automatic. probably the sedan


You don't care to much for the tech stuff then?


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

On the 1LT vs 2LT ride question,

I own a 2LT, and my first test drive was in a 1LT. The 1LT is definitely softer over road imperfections. In fact, if you're not planning to drive this thing like an emotionally unstable teenager, the 1LT provides proper elegance over the road despite a minor sacrifice in agility. The 2LT will get you that ridding on rails feeling, but it's also harsher over bumps. Noticeably harsher. Ultimately, it's still a Cruze, and will still deliver an excellent balance of ride/handling in respect to the class. I happen to really like the Continental tires that come in the 2LT over the Firestone of the 1LT. The Continentals have amazing traction in wet weather!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The tires on the 1LT are a huge letdown, but the chassis balance for a good-handling little car is definitely there.

It's pretty funny when you throw the whole car into a sideways side and Stabilitrack says, "hey, no. Behave yourself." Works pretty well actually for what it's intended to do.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> You don't care to much for the tech stuff then?


Nope, just want a comfortable car with good pick up. I hate touchscreens


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> Nope, just want a comfortable car with good pick up. I hate touchscreens


With the Cruze you don't have to use the touchscreen if you don't want to. You can also use the buttons on the steering wheel and console.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> With the Cruze you don't have to use the touchscreen if you don't want to. You can also use the buttons on the steering wheel and console.


I know, if they put a better engine in the car and fixed the reliability issues I would be in one right now


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

steve333 said:


> I know, if they put a better engine in the car and fixed the reliability issues I would be in one right now


I know you want more HP but this is last chance to get the current body style Cruze with the refresh coming in 2015. Who's knows what issues the 2015 Cruze could have. Hopefully none.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> I know you want more HP but this is last chance to get the current body style Cruze with the refresh coming in 2015. Who's knows what issues the 2015 Cruze could have. Hopefully none.


If they have more issues with the next Cruze than the current model they may as well go out of business right now


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

steve333 said:


> I know, if they put a better engine in the car ding ding ding. Just got me a diesel cruze and highly inpressed with torque let me know if you test drive one


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Diesel won't work for me, not even pumps near me that carry diesel, plus the price is too high.
Going to wait until next year and see what happens. In the meantime I bought a new 2013 Mazda 3. I'm keeping my GM Card Points alive and I've reached my max $3500 off a new car so I won't hesitate to trade it in if GM comes out with what I want.


----------



## chevycruzeassembler (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh Ok cool best of luck with it hoping the next gen will address some parts that need it but im fine with changing the back end of the cruze with a body kit and def the taillights. Theres so many cruzes around here want to update the headlights and taillights once we have a little while take care


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks, definitely like the ride of the Cruze over the Mazda. I'm just hoping the next version of the Cruze isn't bigger than the current model. I would also consider the next version of the Sonic


----------

